# EVolocity electric vehicle event in New Zealand Nov 30



## Rob McEwen (Sep 24, 2014)

EVolocity is a motor sport event with an environmental twist – demonstrating electric vehicle performance and efficiency. EVolocity aims to promote the use of electric vehicles while also encouraging New Zealanders to innovate, invent and become involved in the future of transport. 
Featuring:
•	The fastest woman on a motor cycle in the world
•	The world’s fastest electric drag motor bike (0 – 100km/h in 1 second)!
•	16 Canterbury high school teams and their electric vehicles
•	Competitions for electric go karts, electric motor bikes and electric cars
•	The all new Tesla S (first time in South Island)
•	Tesla vs Ferrari drags
•	Innovation Dragon’s Den
•	Lots of exhibits
•	Food & drinks
•	Entertainment for the kids

See http://evolocity.co.nz/


----------

